# Great Price on 4" Speaker



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I just received a 4" speaker from ALL ELECTRONICS that may be of interest to some of you. It is a shielded 8-ohm woofer rated at 40 Watts. Best of all ... it was only nine bucks! It fits in my Bachmann K-27 and (with a slight trimming of the sides) will also fit in my Accucraft C-19. Admittedly it's not great at the higher frequencies, but I can't hear much above 10K-12K anyway. But I sure do love the bass. Here are a few photos:


































The URL and phone number for ALL ELECTRONICS is in the last photo. Item number is GW-2048.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info and pics. 

If you mount this and discover you'd like more treble, would there be room for a tweeter?


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I am thinking about putting a small tweeter in the engine. The woofer is in the tender, but it's hard to pinpoint where the bass sound is coming from. The higher frequencies are very directional, so the engine is the logical place for it.


----------

